#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Cabo HDMI pode passar no mesmo conduit com Fios de força?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal cabo HDMI pode passar no mesmo conduit com os fios de energia?

Abraço

----------


## MDdantas

Existe uma recomendação da Agência Nacional de Telecomunicações (ANATEL) para que os fios de eletricidade não fiquem juntos com os fios de telecomunicações, como TV, internet e telefone, por exemplo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Com recomendação ou aem recomendação o ideal é ter tubulações para fins específicos; rede elétrica( AC ou CC), telecomunicaçoes e/ou dados, cabo coaxial etc.
Conforme o porte da empresa( nº de máquinas) é recomendável que sejam ulilizadas esteiras acima do forro e nas salas de swuitches ou rádios não tenha forro mas esteiras todos aterrados.
No meu caso tenho cabos para alarme, corrente continua(12V), cabo para telefonia, cabo de rede, cabo coaxial tx, cabo coaxial TV perfazendo um total de 15 cabos e se fosse feito hoje bastaria apenas a metade disso. Quando fiz nem sonhava em ter celular, internet(PC) o rádio, a televisão, e som ficando cada vez mais obsoletos. tudo isso num simples toque do dedo e tanho de uma fita k7.

Num estabelecimento comercial, ou residência; engenheiros, projetistas, arquitetos, decoradores precisam tomar muito cuidado com isso. No programa minha casa, minha vida, prevê o uso de carro mas não prevê o telefone fixo, televisão, gás encanado, aquecedor solar, painel fotovoltaico e muito menos o ar condicionado, as ruas são estreitas etc.

----------


## rubem

Se tem mesmo que passar o cabo assim, o jeito de evitar imagem ruim tipo aquelas listras na transversal

É usar cabo que saiba lidar com ruído, que são os cabos mais grossos, com malha a redor, e com filtro nas 2 pontas.

Por exemplo, esse cabo aqui é mais grosso, e tem filtro:
https://www.walmart.com.br/item/2139...m_term=2139328

Está sujeito a muuuuuuuito menos ruido que um cabo tosco, fino e sem filtro, tipo


Quando tem cabo ótimo, e ainda assim dá ruído, as vezes é só mudar propriedade de imagem, tipo passar de 60 pra 70Hz, ou mudar resolução, menor resolução tem bitrate mais baixo por isso as vezes fica menos suscetível a ruído.

Se vai mesmo ter ruído depende até do tipo de fiação elétrica, a onda percorre ao redor do fio, fio rígido tem campo eletromagnético diferente de fio flexível, fora que sistema 220V (Fase+fase) terá EMI diferente de um 110 ou 127V em sistema fase+neutro, e até o neutro conta, se for neutro aterrado num poste muito longe ele vai ter emissão de EMI, mas se for prédio com neutro aterrado em baixo ele não terá isso.

E também depende do ruído na rede elétrica. Se for uma tomada comum sem nada ligado é tranquilo, mas se for um fio que vai pra ventilador de teto, e tem dimmer, vai ter ruído espúrio aos montes. Se for pra lâmpada fluorescente depende do modelo (Tem compacta tão ruidosa quanto aqueles reatores antigões de fluorescente tubular).

Eu já passei, mas só com cablo com malha e filtros, não tive ruído, mas a teoria diz que tem que ter ruído com cabo comum. Em casa uso cabo comum de 1,8m só no notebook pra TV, e se o cabo passa do lado do carregador do notebook já dá umas listras na imagem! Cabo fino, sem blindagem e sem filtro, é cheio de firulas, tem que passar longe de tudo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Cabo ou fio é algo tão complicado quanto wireless dentro de nossas casas. Em minha casa não consigo assistir uma TV usando RF( canal 3 ou 4), somente via AV ou HDMI e isso é desde 1999.
Não se pode falar em aterramento por que existe o aterramento no poste da concessionária, no quadro do medidor e um outro no imóvel apesar que um não interfere sobre o outro mas são de origem externa que existe dias em que não consigo captar nenhum canal de TV local mas no outro dia pega normal chegando de 80% a 100%( Philips, série PT), o mesmo acontece com AM, SW, FM e em 2.4GHz então. Quando está normal, são qualidades que dá inveja maz vez ou outra acontece.

----------

